# email server suggestion needed

## supradrvr

I want to setup an email server that only allows email from the internal domain. Lets say I have a company that has offices all over a state and want to have their managers communicate with email between the corporate office and each remote office but not anywhere else. So the server needs to allow only emails from @mycompany.com and not hotmail or yahoo and any others. What program would best fit this application? Thanks for any suggestions.

----------

## desultory

If you really want to set things up that way, postfix (mail-mta/postfix) can be configured to behave as you have described. Being a common, well documented and rather flexible package, it should not be difficult to find whatever support you need to get it working as you desire.

----------

## supradrvr

Great. I will give that a go. Thanks for the help.

----------

